# Mk1 Rear disc conversion via mk2 rear disc setup?



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanna convert to rear discs on my rabbit, I've searched already on this.. I found this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4599493. I have the basic idea of how it will work, but I have a few more areas I need to figure out.
"The rear stub axles, rotors, bearings, and calipers are the same for MKI, MKII, and MKIII.
As the Previous Poster noted, you will need to add proportioning valves. You will also need to get the right hoses to connect to the calipers, and parking brake cables for disc brakes (the ends are different from the cables used with drum brakes)."
By this does it mean I can unbolt the stub axles on a mk2 with rear discs (which is what I'll be getting my setup from if it will work) and put them directly onto my rabbit?
If I can do that, will the rear proportioning valves from the mk2 work? This may be a dumb question (I've never dealt a whole lot with brakes) but how will I make my mk1 e brake setup adapt to the mk2 discs? thanks for any help


----------



## jnesbitt (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Mk1 Rear disc conversion via mk2 rear disc setup? (a1rabbitsauce)*

I too want to do this..have you had any luck?? does the MK2 have 5 lugg pattern or 4 lugg. I hate to have to buy new rims and tires I have 4 lugg 13 in on my rabbit now..stock..jn


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 Rear disc conversion via mk2 rear disc setup? (a1rabbitsauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1rabbitsauce* »_
"The rear stub axles, rotors, bearings, and calipers are the same for MKI, MKII, and MKIII.

For the most part, yes. The calipers changed on the later Mk2s and Mk3s, but they will still work. If you use later calipers you'll have to swap sides to connect the parking brake cables. This will put the bleeder screw on the bottom, so to bleed you'll have to unbolt the caliper from the carrier, turn it upside down, stick a 2x4 between the pads, then bleed.

_Quote, originally posted by *a1rabbitsauce* »_As the Previous Poster noted, you will need to add proportioning valves. You will also need to get the right hoses to connect to the calipers, and parking brake cables for disc brakes (the ends are different from the cables used with drum brakes)."

You'll want all Scirocco 16v parts here.

_Quote, originally posted by *a1rabbitsauce* »_By this does it mean I can unbolt the stub axles on a mk2 with rear discs (which is what I'll be getting my setup from if it will work) and put them directly onto my rabbit?

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *a1rabbitsauce* »_If I can do that, will the rear proportioning valves from the mk2 work? This may be a dumb question (I've never dealt a whole lot with brakes) but how will I make my mk1 e brake setup adapt to the mk2 discs? thanks for any help


The Mk2 prop valve won't work, it is a different design than the Scirocco's, which is what you'll need. The Mk2 valve attaches to the rear beam bracket and is actuated by a lever on the beam crossmember. The Scirocco's fit on the hardline near the master cylinder.


----------

